# [email protected]



## Mrs Mac

Hello, has anyone had any experience of these ovulation tests picking up the surge as low? Keep getting low this cycle currently cd 22 & been testing since cd 6 as irregular cycles.
I know I may not have ovulated but curious to see if just by eye it looks like the surge has happened or not - fairly new to these so not sure.
Attached are some photos. 
Thanks


----------

